# Need Some Help Here



## Buckaroo

Ok, so I am thinking of getting into cattle. I don't know a whole lot about cattle. I was looking at the market report in Galt on beef cattle. My problem is, how do you read it? It says something like this.

Feeder Steers

400-500 lbs. 270.00-302.00

What I want to know is what does the numbers on the right mean? Is saying that you get $270 per a steer? Or a lb? Or what? If it's in $ it don't seem right that it's only $270-302 a steer. It just don't seem right..? Any help would be appreciated a lot? Thanks!


----------



## DoubleR

$2.70 a pound to $3.02 a pound for 400-500 weight steers
Takes a while to learn all the lingo etc. Keep asking questions and you'll be a pro in no time


----------



## Buckaroo

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DoubleR

Anytime  That's what we're here for.


----------



## RanchWife

http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/ams.fetchTemplateData.do?template=TemplateA&page=LSMNGlossaryCattle

This is a glossary of common cattle terms from USDA.

And here is an article, dated as it may be, I think it's from 1993. But a lot of the principles and methods are the same for figuring cattle gains and profits at market.

http://courses.missouristate.edu/We...fCowCalfSeries/MU-M153-Finances&Marketing.pdf


www.calving2014.wordpress.com


----------



## gumcreek

It means 270 to 302 per 100 pounds. Or you can move the decimal over and call it 2.70 to 3.02 a pound.


----------



## rene

Buckaroo said:


> Ok, so I am thinking of getting into cattle. I don't know a whole lot about cattle. I was looking at the market report in Galt on beef cattle. My problem is, how do you read it? It says something like this.
> 
> Feeder Steers
> 
> 400-500 lbs. 270.00-302.00
> 
> What I want to know is what does the numbers on the right mean? Is saying that you get $270 per a steer? Or a lb? Or what? If it's in $ it don't seem right that it's only $270-302 a steer. It just don't seem right..? Any help would be appreciated a lot? Thanks!


$270-302 per hundred lbs


----------

